# كلمات و بوربوينت ترنيمة احفظ بلادنا يارب



## nahooda (12 فبراير 2011)

ترنيمة احفظ بلادنا يا رب
 (احفظ بلادنا يارب واملاها من خيرك
جايين بكل القلب مالناش رجاء غيرك )2
1-( احفظها م الحاجة وم الفقر
ومن جفاف ينابيع النهر
احفظها م الإرهاب والشر
احفظ بلادنا يارب )2
(مجدك يعود ليها يشفي أراضيها
ومذبحك فيها يحفظ بلادنا يارب)2
( احفظ بلادنا يارب واملاها من خيرك
جايين بكل القلب مالناش رجاء غيرك )2
2- (احفظ بيوتك في بلادنا
واملك عليها يا سيدنا
واحفظ بناتنا وأولادنا
احفظ بلادنا يارب)2
( مجدك يعود ليها يشفي أراضيها
ومذبحك فيها يحفظ بلادنا يارب )2
( احفظ بلادنا يارب واملاها من خيرك
جايين بكل القلب مالناش رجاء غيرك )2
3- ( نطلب حماية لأبوابها
عفة وطهارة لشبابها
دم الحمل علي أعتابها
يحفظ بلادنا يارب )2
(مجدك يعود ليها يشفي أراضيها
ومـــــــــــــــذبحــــــك فيـــــــــــها يحفـــــــــــظ بــــــــلادنــا يـــــارب)2


والبوربوينت من اللينك
http://www.4shared.com/get/dxvoJnMr/___.html​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (12 فبراير 2011)

جمييييييييييييييل خالص يا
 Nahooda
ترنيمة حلوة اوى 
وده لينك تحميل الترنيمة mp3 
عشان لو حد حابب ينزلها مسموعة 
بصوت المرنمة جاكى
http://www.mediafire.com/?nv6i0254e5c41e5
سلام ونعمة
​


----------



## kalimooo (15 فبراير 2011)




----------



## KOKOMAN (15 فبراير 2011)

شكرا ليك
ربنا يعوضك ​


----------



## nahooda (16 مايو 2011)

شكرا  بنت  العدرا


----------

